# Australian/spanish Dual Citizenship Rights



## chippo (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all, I am australian and married to a spanish citizen. 

I would like to know, when I receive my Spanish Citizenship:

1) Does Spain recognise my Australian citizenship?
2) and if I was to return to Australia, would I still be considered Australian and be able to use my Australian passport?

I've looked around but can't seem to find the answers.

thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chippo said:


> Hi all, I am australian and married to a spanish citizen.
> 
> I would like to know, when I receive my Spanish Citizenship:
> 
> ...


as far as Spain is concerned you will be Spanish, because Spain doesn't recognise dual citizenship

but they don't demand you to give up your Australian passport or nationality, either - as far as they are concerned it's of no interest to them


----------



## chippo (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> as far as Spain is concerned you will be Spanish, because Spain doesn't recognise dual citizenship
> 
> but they don't demand you to give up your Australian passport or nationality, either - as far as they are concerned it's of no interest to them


Perfect, thanks for the quick reply


----------

